# Routing a Groove?



## rajkalex (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm still new at using routers and templates and am still learning my way around them. I'm working towards making a half-round challenge coin holder. The holder will have multiple levels. I'm trying to route a groove with my router. Looking around the forums, it looks like I may need to make a template for each level. I haven't found anything on using the router table for a cut like this. Is their an easier way to do this with the table or are patterns the way to go??


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://microfence.com/circle-completebrbclick-detailsb-p-54.html

A little spendy but worth it for repeat ability and

precision work.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Use your router bit of choice.

Set the router fence to the amount of your relief.

Set the depth of the bit on a piece of scrap.

You aren't using the center of the round for the dimensional setting, you are using the outside radius.

No need for a template or a pattern, just a round chunk of wood.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not certain what the finished project should look like but Dallas' plan will certainly result in smooth, consistent grooves.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Make a simple router trammel like this. There are many examples, they can be as simple or elaborate as you wish.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

+1 bondo


----------



## rajkalex (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. It looks like a router trammel/circle jig might be the easiest solution. Dallas, that's pretty much what I did. It may be that I just need to learn some finesse, but it seems that a guide post/block or something would be needed to keep the cut in line. Otherwise, it can slide to the left resuilting in a straight cut (not along the radius).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are a few ways to do this ,one way is to use a templates with a circle cut out on the inside or outside of the circle,or on a router table with an adjustable pin (similar to a circle cutting jig on a band saw) or with a "V" shaped fence on the router table. For the initial cutting of the circle I think I would use the tramel and then one of the other techniques to put steps inside the circle .


----------

